# هل يمكن صنع هذا الترس



## amir al arab (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندى ترس صغير 12 سنة قطرة الخارجى 4 مم والداخلى 2مم فهل يمكن صنع مثل هذا الترس وهو مصنوع من ستانلس.
ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amir al arab (12 يونيو 2010)

انتوا زعلانين منى ولا اية يا بشمهندسين


----------



## okab73 (12 يونيو 2010)

اذا السماكه اقل من 3 ملم و90 % اقل من 2 ملم 
بهذا في الاغلب يصنع عن طريق المكبس اي صنع قالب
فالافضل والارخص لك شرائه من الشركه المصنعه


----------



## amir al arab (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى على الرد
ولكن هذا الترس يعمل بتربينة هوائية صغيرة لجهاز خاص وهى مصنوعة فى انجلترا وقد ارسلت الى الشركة المصنعة ولكن يريدون ان يبيعون التربينة كاملة .
فهل ليس هناك حل غير الذى تفضلت بة كأن يتم تفتيحة على فريزة مثلا ام لا
وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## الأسكندراني (16 يونيو 2010)

لو استطعت عمل رسم ثنائي الأبعاد لهذا الترس أعتقد يمكنك تصنيعه باستخدام ال Wire cut 

يمكنك سؤال أي ورشة بها ماكينة wire cut عن امكانة ذلك


----------



## amir al arab (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الاسكندرانى


----------



## د حسين (16 يونيو 2010)

*نعم يمكن صناعته بسهولة*

تحية طيبة 
يمكن صناعة هذا المسنن بآلة القطع بالسلك مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ان تختار قطفة فولاذية مقساة مسبقا حيث ان القطع بالسلك ممكن للفولاذ العالي القساوة حيث يمكن قطع الجزء الخارجي أما الثقب الداخلي فيجب ثقبه منذ البداية بقطر 1.5 ملم عن طريق الحفر بالشرارة من أجل ادخال سلك القطع من خلاله ثم تقوم آلة القطع بالسلك بانهاء القطع الدائري 2 ملم وبنفس التثبيت ( دون فك القطعة ) نتابع القطع الخارجي ( كل ذلك لأن المعدن يجب ان يقوم قاسيا سلفا ) ويمكن استعمال أقلام الخراطة ال hss لهذا الغرض كمادة أولية للمسنن ...كما أن معظم آلات القطع بالسلك تحتوي على برنامج جاهز لرسم المسننات ..... اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## الأسكندراني (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا د/ حسين 
لكن هل يمكن استخدام القطع بالسلك مع خامة الStainless steel


----------



## د حسين (16 يونيو 2010)

*نعم يمكن*

طبعا ممكن ولكن الستانلس العادي يكون غير قاسي وربما يتآكل المسنن بسرعة واذا حاولت تقسيته بالمعالجة الحرارية فقد يتشوه شكله أو ينكسر
وفي نفس الوقت ان معدن آدوات القطع ( hss ) غير قابلة للصدأ وقاسية ورخيصة الثمن وتفي بالغرض وأفضل من التي تسأل عنها 
ارجو لك التوفيق​


----------



## okab73 (16 يونيو 2010)

يا اخوان المسنن صغير جدا 
صعب تشكيله بالفرز 
اسنانه صغيره 
حاول تصنيعه يدويا بالمبرد 
اي اخرط قطعه مثل مقاسات المسنن الاصلي 
ثم طابقه على المسنن القديم وإعمل الاسنان يدويا


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مركز بحوث الفلزات فى التبين حلوان
عندهم مكينه قطع ليزر وكمان 3D Printer افتكر ممكن يصنعو ترس ذى ده


----------



## عبدالله المصرى (19 يونيو 2010)

اعتقد انه يمكن عمله على ماكينة حفر بالليزر و سيفى بالغرض انشاء الله


----------



## د حسين (20 يونيو 2010)

*توضيح*



أسحاق المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مركز بحوث الفلزات فى التبين حلوان
> عندهم مكينه قطع ليزر وكمان 3d printer افتكر ممكن يصنعو ترس ذى ده


 
ملاحظة القطع باللازر لن يكون دقيقا وسيرفع حرارة المعدن ويخفض قساوته
أما الطابعة ثلاثية الآبعاد فتنتج قطع بلاستيكية فقط وغير مناسبة لموضوعنا
أرى ان الحل الأمثل هو القطع بالسلك لخامة مقساة سابقا كما أوضحت في مشاركة سابقة ​


----------



## amir al arab (20 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر للاخوة الذين تفاعلوا معى وبارك الله فيكم
بالنسبة للترس خطرت لى فكرة سوف اقوم بتطبيقها سأصنع فورم لة من الفيبر و استخدم حشو الاسنان الذى يشبة النيكل فهو عبارة عن بودرة تسحق مع الزئبق وبعد 24 ساعة تكون قوية جدا . للعلم فقط الترس هذا سوف يقود ترس اكبر منة ولكنة من البلاستيك .
ارجو ان تنفع هذة الفكرة ولكم خالص شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## د حسين (21 يونيو 2010)

*لابد من النصيحة*



amir al arab قال:


> الف الف شكر للاخوة الذين تفاعلوا معى وبارك الله فيكم
> بالنسبة للترس خطرت لى فكرة سوف اقوم بتطبيقها سأصنع فورم لة من الفيبر و استخدم حشو الاسنان الذى يشبة النيكل فهو عبارة عن بودرة تسحق مع الزئبق وبعد 24 ساعة تكون قوية جدا . للعلم فقط الترس هذا سوف يقود ترس اكبر منة ولكنة من البلاستيك .
> ارجو ان تنفع هذة الفكرة ولكم خالص شكرى وتحياتى


أخي العزيز ان طريقتك هذه تحتوي على مخاطر حيث أن الخليط المذكور وهو ما يسمى ملغمة الفضة فهذه البودرة هي الفضة وتمزج مع الزئبق وتتصلب خلال 24 ساعة .... هذا صحيح ولكن المسنن كما ذكرت سيقترن بمسنن بلاستيك وبالتالي فان أي خشونة او تشوه ولو كان مجهريا سيؤدي الى تآكل مسنن البلاستيك وتكون في مشكلة واحدة فتصبح في مشكلتين ..
أخي العزيز الحل الأمثل هو القطع بالسلك واذا أردت أرسل لي رسما لمسنن يوضح الطول والقطر والثقب الداخلي وعدد الأسنان والشكل العام دون الحاجة لرسم الأسنان وانا مستعد لتصنيعه وارساله لك مجانا ....( شرط ان يكون المسنن مستقيما وليس مائلا حلزونيا: في هذه الحال اسحب كل كلامي فكل الحديث كان عن مسنن أسنانه مستقيمة ) 
وهناك احتمال آخر طالما المسنن المقرون المقود بلاسيك فيكفيك مسنن نحاس أصفر يمكن ان تجده في لعب الأطفال .. وشكرا​


----------



## amir al arab (21 يونيو 2010)

*الف مليون شكر*



د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز ان طريقتك هذه تحتوي على مخاطر حيث أن الخليط المذكور وهو ما يسمى ملغمة الفضة فهذه البودرة هي الفضة وتمزج مع الزئبق وتتصلب خلال 24 ساعة .... هذا صحيح ولكن المسنن كما ذكرت سيقترن بمسنن بلاستيك وبالتالي فان أي خشونة او تشوه ولو كان مجهريا سيؤدي الى تآكل مسنن البلاستيك وتكون في مشكلة واحدة فتصبح في مشكلتين ..
> 
> أخي العزيز الحل الأمثل هو القطع بالسلك واذا أردت أرسل لي رسما لمسنن يوضح الطول والقطر والثقب الداخلي وعدد الأسنان والشكل العام دون الحاجة لرسم الأسنان وانا مستعد لتصنيعه وارساله لك مجانا ....( شرط ان يكون المسنن مستقيما وليس مائلا حلزونيا: في هذه الحال اسحب كل كلامي فكل الحديث كان عن مسنن أسنانه مستقيمة )
> 
> وهناك احتمال آخر طالما المسنن المقرون المقود بلاسيك فيكفيك مسنن نحاس أصفر يمكن ان تجده في لعب الأطفال .. وشكرا​


السلام عليكم د حسين
اولا انا عاجز عن الشكر لاهتمامك الشديد بموضعى وهذا ان دل فيدل على انك انسان خير وخدوم.
ثانيا طبيعة الرسم الذى تريدة هل هو رسم بالحجم الطبيعى للترس ام توضيح للابعاد على الرسم فقط.
ثالثا هل يمكن ان ارسل لك صورة للترس ام انها لن تفى بالغرض المطلوب.
رابعا انا لا اعرف اين مكان حضرتك ومن اى بلد علما بأنى اعيش فى الاسكندرية فكيف سنتواصل.
واخيرا لك خالص الشكر و التحية


----------



## د حسين (21 يونيو 2010)

*متابعة*

اخي العزيز يكفي ارسال رسم يدوي تكتب عليه الابعاد ولا بأس بصورة
ارسل لي رسالة خاصة بذلك
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أرى ان الحل الأمثل هو القطع بالسلك لخامة مقساة سابقا​


ماذا عن جودة السطخ بعد القطع؟ للأسف معلوماتي قليلة عن القطع يالسلك، فهل تكون نعومة السطح على درجة مرضية؟ وماذا عن تجاوز عملية القطع تلك؟ وهل تغير عملية القطع من خواص المعدن، القساوة مثلا؟


----------



## خالدعبدالله على (21 يونيو 2010)

*نعم ممكن عمله على فريزه ولكن نحاس*

نعم ممكن عمله على فريزه ولكن نحاس


----------



## القلا (21 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز أمير العرب

كما اوضحت فان ابعاد الترس صغيرة للغاية ،
فمن الممكن ان تكون انسب طريقة هى الطريقة التى تم تصنيعه بها اصلا ومن المرجح انه تم تصنيعه بتقنية تسمى powder metallurgy او التصنيع باستخدام فلزات البودرة (ممكن ان تكون الترجمة غير دقيقة للعربية) وهذه الطريقة تستخدم ذرات اى معدن تريد تصنيع المنتج منه وبالطبع هذه الذرات دقيقة جدا فتعطى اى ابعاد واى خلوصات دقيقة ممكنة ويتم كبسها بطريقة معينة مع توفير درجة الحرارة المناسبة لعمل صهر لدمج الذرات مع بعضها البعض وذلك داخل اسطمبة تكون على نفس شكل الترس بتفاصيله

ولكن الاسطمبة تكون اذا احتجت الى انتاج عدد كبير منها لانها سوف تكون مكلفة لتشكيلها

وبالتالى فانا ارجح طريقة القطع بالسلك الكهربى الواير كما اوضح الأخوة الكرام وهناك طريقة جديدة ايضا تسمى القطع بالماء water jet cuttin فأنت تحتاج الى طريقة يكون فيها عمليه القطع على البارد وهذه الطريقة دقيقة ولكن لا اعلم دقتها بالضبط.

والله اعلم
م/ محمد القلا


----------



## amir al arab (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى د حسين
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالايميل الخاص بكم لكى ارسل الرسم الخاص بالترس لانى لا استطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة لكم لانى لم ابلغ عدد المشاركات المطلوب لتعمل معى هذة الميزة .
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الحطاب (23 يونيو 2010)

السلا عليكم 
قد تعرض لنفس المشكلو من قبل ولكن ترس 8 اسنان قطرة الخرجي 10 مم والدخلي 2.5 مم ويعمل علي جريدة مسننة دائرية وقد تم التصنيع بورشة بالقاهرة ( يرجى عدم وضع وسيلة اتصال او اعلان حسب شروط الملتقى ) مع التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## على المهدى (25 يونيو 2010)

خالد الحطاب قال:


> السلا عليكم
> قد تعرض لنفس المشكلو من قبل ولكن ترس 8 اسنان قطرة الخرجي 10 مم والدخلي 2.5 مم ويعمل علي جريدة مسننة دائرية وقد تم التصنيع بورشة بالقاهرة ........................... مع التوفيق ان شاء الله


 
الأخ الفاضل هذا الترس السابق سهل تنفيذة بالطريقة العادية بالورش التقليدية لانة ( موديول 1 تقربيا وعدد أسنان 8 )
اما الترس المطلوب أعتقد أنة يحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة ( موديول أقل من 1/3 وأسنان كثيرة وقطر صغير جدا ) أعتقد 4 مم وانا حاليا أحاول أوجد حل لذلك الترس 
وشكرا
على المهدى​


----------



## د حسين (27 يونيو 2010)

*بشرى سارة للأخ أمير العرب*

تحية طيبة
منذ ساعة فقط تم تصنيع المسنن المطلوب بنجاح وبانتظار أن ترسل لي عنوانك المفصل ورقم جوالك الى ايميلي الخاص لأشحنه لك بالبريد السريع.
ملاحظة من أجل الثقافة الهندسية لقد تم تصحيح الأخطاء القياسية حيث مسنن بقطر 4 ملم وعدد أسنان بعدد 12 يكون موديوله 0.285 ملم وهذا الرقم غير وارد عادة في سلسلة الموديولات وأقرب قياس اما 0.275 ملم أو 0.3 ملم وباختياري الرقم الأكبر لاحتمال خطأ قياس المسنن القديم بسبب الاهتراء نختار الموديول 0.3 ملم وعلى هذا يكون القطر الخارجي للمسنن 4.2 ملم وليس 4 ملم ( المعادلة ق = م×ع+2) أي 0.3×14 = 4.2 ملم وهذا ما كان ..
أخي العزيز لقم صنعت لك 4 مسننات واحد منها من خامة HSS أي High speed steel ويكون عادة بقساوة 55 ريكويل كوين ويعتبر قاسي أكثر من حاجتك 
والثلاثة البقية من خامة النحاس الأصفر Brass وحتما اقل قساوة يمكن تجريبها ...
أرجو ان ينال اعجابك ويحقق هدفك مع اطيب التمنيات ...​


----------



## amir al arab (28 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة​
> 
> منذ ساعة فقط تم تصنيع المسنن المطلوب بنجاح وبانتظار أن ترسل لي عنوانك المفصل ورقم جوالك الى ايميلي الخاص لأشحنه لك بالبريد السريع.
> ملاحظة من أجل الثقافة الهندسية لقد تم تصحيح الأخطاء القياسية حيث مسنن بقطر 4 ملم وعدد أسنان بعدد 12 يكون موديوله 0.285 ملم وهذا الرقم غير وارد عادة في سلسلة الموديولات وأقرب قياس اما 0.275 ملم أو 0.3 ملم وباختياري الرقم الأكبر لاحتمال خطأ قياس المسنن القديم بسبب الاهتراء نختار الموديول 0.3 ملم وعلى هذا يكون القطر الخارجي للمسنن 4.2 ملم وليس 4 ملم ( المعادلة ق = م×ع+2) أي 0.3×14 = 4.2 ملم وهذا ما كان ..
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى العزيز د حسين انا لا استطيع ان اقول شيئا اكثر من الشكر الجزيل لك فأنت نموذج للاخوة العربية التى نتمناها جميعا لكى ننهض ونكون امة واحدة كما كنا فى السابق.
فى الحقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ولكن استطيع ان ادعوا لك بظهر الغيب ان يبارك الله لك فى عملك وفى جهدك وفى صحتك وفى رزقك.
سأوافيك بالعنوان ورقم التليفون باللايميل انشاء الله 
الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## د حسين (28 يونيو 2010)

*أخجلتم تواضعنا بشكركم الفائض*



amir al arab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى العزيز د حسين انا لا استطيع ان اقول شيئا اكثر من الشكر الجزيل لك فأنت نموذج للاخوة العربية التى نتمناها جميعا لكى ننهض ونكون امة واحدة كما كنا فى السابق.
> فى الحقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ولكن استطيع ان ادعوا لك بظهر الغيب ان يبارك الله لك فى عملك وفى جهدك وفى صحتك وفى رزقك.
> سأوافيك بالعنوان ورقم التليفون باللايميل انشاء الله
> الف الف مليون شكر


لا داعي ياصديقي لهذا الشكر الكبير فالموضوع تعاون أخوي ولا يهمك شكرا لعواطفك..
أخي العزيز سأشحنه لك بالبريد السريع وأتمنى ألا يضيع على الطريق .. وهذه صورة المسننات الأربعة ( ملاحظة تم تصوير المسننات بالسكانر العادي )...


----------



## amir al arab (28 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور عليك تمام التمام
ارسلت لك ايميل فهل وصلك ام لا
وشكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## على المهدى (28 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> منذ ساعة فقط تم تصنيع المسنن المطلوب بنجاح وبانتظار أن ترسل لي عنوانك المفصل ورقم جوالك الى ايميلي الخاص لأشحنه لك بالبريد السريع.
> ملاحظة من أجل الثقافة الهندسية لقد تم تصحيح الأخطاء القياسية حيث مسنن بقطر 4 ملم وعدد أسنان بعدد 12 يكون موديوله 0.285 ملم وهذا الرقم غير وارد عادة في سلسلة الموديولات وأقرب قياس اما 0.275 ملم أو 0.3 ملم وباختياري الرقم الأكبر لاحتمال خطأ قياس المسنن القديم بسبب الاهتراء نختار الموديول 0.3 ملم وعلى هذا يكون القطر الخارجي للمسنن 4.2 ملم وليس 4 ملم ( المعادلة ق = م×ع+2) أي 0.3×14 = 4.2 ملم وهذا ما كان ..
> ...


 
مجهود عظيم تشكر علية د / حسين وان أفضل طريقة هى التقليدية العادية على الماكينات الفرايز الصغيرة
وحقيقى أنــا سعيد جدا لذلك والسلام ​


----------



## amir al arab (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الذين شاركوا فى الردود على و الافادة بخبراتهم اشكركم جميعا على مجهودكم .
واريد ان اشكر بصفة خاصة الدكتور حسين الذى افاض على بكرمة الشديد مع انى لم التقية ابدا وهو يعيش فى سوريا وانا من مصر ومع ذلك قام بصنع الترس المطلوب وبدقة متناهية على نفقتة الخاصة و ارسل لى بالبريد السريع عدد 4 تروس وتحمل نفقات الشحن ايضا فجزاة الله خير الجزاء على ما فعل معى و ارجو الله العلى القدير ان يديم علية الصحة والعافية والكرم الذى يتميز بة وان ينفع بة امتنا فلة جزيل الشكر.
ولكم منى ارق التحية


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أوافق الأخ الأسكندراني في رأيه فصغر الترس لا يمكن صنعه إلا بالتقطيع الخيطي هذا إذا كان قدم سن الترس لا يصغر شعاعه عن 0.25 ملمتر


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*تحية لأمير العرب*



amir al arab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخوانى الذين شاركوا فى الردود على و الافادة بخبراتهم اشكركم جميعا على مجهودكم .
> واريد ان اشكر بصفة خاصة الدكتور حسين الذى افاض على بكرمة الشديد مع انى لم التقية ابدا وهو يعيش فى سوريا وانا من مصر ومع ذلك قام بصنع الترس المطلوب وبدقة متناهية على نفقتة الخاصة و ارسل لى بالبريد السريع عدد 4 تروس وتحمل نفقات الشحن ايضا فجزاة الله خير الجزاء على ما فعل معى و ارجو الله العلى القدير ان يديم علية الصحة والعافية والكرم الذى يتميز بة وان ينفع بة امتنا فلة جزيل الشكر.
> ولكم منى ارق التحية


:75: تحية طيبة يا أمير العرب العزيز:75:
لاداعي ان تشكرني بهذه الحرارة فما كان سوى خدمة بسيطة من أخ لأخيه العربي وأتمنى أن نستطيع تحويل القول الى فعل نرتقي ونتطور متسلحين بالعلم والتعاون الأخوي..
أخي العزيز لاتتردد في أي طلب مهما كان نوعه فأنا جاهز دوما ان شاء الله
وأدعوك لزيارة سوريا للاصطياف ... واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح:75:​


----------



## khaled.33 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء ممكن تصنيع الترس بسهولة علي فريزة عادية جدااااااااااااا


----------



## atefabdo58com (22 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز بعون الله وفضله ممكن اصنع لك هذة التروس عايز كام ترس


----------



## mohamed19 (24 فبراير 2011)

أعتقد الحل الامثل هو قطع الترس بواسطة (القطع بالسلك ) ولكن قطر سلك أقل ما يمكن ثم وضع الترس تحت عدسة للتكبير ومشاهدة سطح الترس


----------



## زياد فتوح (23 يناير 2012)

اذا كان المسنن مستقيم فيمكن تصنيع المسنن على الة السلك


----------



## senuors (25 يناير 2012)

تحية طيبة 
تحية طيبة وتحية تقدير لك د جسين
جزاك الله خير


----------



## abou maryem (25 يناير 2012)

tu peux fabriquer ce truc avec une machine de découpe laser TRUMPF3030 
​


----------



## mr.teli (25 يناير 2012)

تسعدني المشاركة معكم
د/حسين اسمحلي بس بسؤال بسيط
ممكن نسوي الترس بالليزر واذا قلت صلادته 
هل ممكن نزيدها عن طريق التبريد الديناميكي (الفجائي)
واعتقد الترس يحتاج لصلاده عاليه 
افيدني اذا ممكن يادكتور


----------



## Amrota (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*RAMPS for 3d printers ادوات التحكم فى الطابعات الثلاثية الابعاد*

الادوات الخاصة بالتحكم فى الطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد 
الان بسعر خاص جداً
http://egypt.souq.com/eg-ar/ramps-for-3d-printers-7489335/i/#


----------

